# Who is single



## Stupeo

Who is single and looking to meet someone?

I am looking to broaden my friends and if someone special comes out of it all the better....


----------



## JMR859

I am. It's harder than I thought to find someone who enjoys Disney...


----------



## Southern Voice

Count me in as the newest member of your "club"!  
I'm very single (YES, there are degrees of being single!), but love to do WDW as much as possible!  The most difficult part of planning a Disney vacation is managing my (married with children) friends' schedules.  
I've never done Disney truly SOLO, but as my nieces grew into young adults I essentially became SOLO at Disney!  
I've been an ardent fan of Disney since 2000!  My hobby now tends to be planning trips to Disney~~in-between my trips to Disney!


----------



## kates904

single here!


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Me too as much as I hate to admit it.


----------



## xnascar2x

I'm single too!


----------



## iluvminnie903

I am also single.


----------



## spartankid34

Me too, lol!


----------



## tinker~bell

I am single too


----------



## D23Ry

single...soooooo...say hi


----------



## IhavePDD

I am single as well.


----------



## Stupeo

perhaps a brief history so we can see if we are interested in anyone lol


----------



## sam_001

I'm single 47 lives 90 min from disneyland i try to get to wdw every 6 mos i now have my passport so now I'm trying to visit all disney theme parks


----------



## bwaite01

I am single 28 and I just moved back to SoCal. I have only been to Disneyland once, but I have been to World quite a few times.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

I'm single and a lover of Disney


----------



## tinkerbella16

I am a 26 year old single female who loves loves loves all things disney! I have been to WDW 18 times.. it is hard to find someone who has the same love for wdw as I do, even my friends think I'm nuts but they understand it by now. September can't come soon enough, as its my first solo trip!!!!!


----------



## LockShockBarrel

That's kind of funny as I am also a single 26 y.o female doing my first solo trip in September.


----------



## tinkerbella16

LockShockBarrel said:


> That's kind of funny as I am also a single 26 y.o female doing my first solo trip in September.



Awesome!!! When in Sept will you be there?


----------



## LockShockBarrel

10-13


----------



## MickeyFan18

Single here too!


----------



## stitch1986

I am single too, 26/f I live 15 min from disney and go as often as possible  just moved out here 3 months ago and man it is hard to meet new ppl who love disney


----------



## scauzilloc1121

What stinks is that I am a single male in my late 30s that loves Disney and so many locals here are younger than I am.  I feel like I am all by my lonesome.  I don't mind hanging out with someone younger, especially those who are into Disney, but you gotta find them first.  But don't get me wrong, I think it is awesome that so many younger people are into Disney.  I am always afraid that the magic will wear off for them.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I'm a single 25 year old male who likes Disney. It's SOOO hard for a Disney loving guy to find a girl willing to date! Lol


----------



## Tony NY

33 Y.O. male . I'm and single and I love disney ... I go out I go out !!  count me in.


----------



## spartankid34

23 yo female, also loves Disney, but I'm sure that's obvious!


----------



## ebkrist

I'm 29 year female - planning my first solo for my 30th birthday in January.  Live in Michigan, and I have a really hard time finding friends or family interested in going to WDW as much as I want to.


----------



## NJDiva

scauzilloc1121 said:


> What stinks is that I am a single male in my late 30s that loves Disney and so many locals here are younger than I am.  I feel like I am all by my lonesome.  I don't mind hanging out with someone younger, especially those who are into Disney, but you gotta find them first.  But don't get me wrong, I think it is awesome that so many younger people are into Disney.  I am always afraid that the magic will wear off for them.





jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I'm a single 25 year old male who likes Disney. It's SOOO hard for a Disney loving guy to find a girl willing to date! Lol



ok I had to chime in here for a sec...
first, you guys fall into the catagory of "good catch" to several women on this board...as you can tell, there are a lot of princesses out there looking for a prince, even if it's just to hang out with. we all are looking for "the guy" that enjoys Disney as much as we do.
Second, you have come to the right place to find women who love all things Disney. there are several threads that have sparked some prince/princess meetings and fun times. 
if you would like to meet some more of us, there's a group called the singles social club that will afford you some interesting conversations with all types of singles, far and near.
Good luck guys, I have a feeling you all will find someone that will share your love of the Mouse....and sports as well!!


----------



## goofyernmost

scauzilloc1121 said:


> What stinks is that I am a single male in my late 30s that loves Disney and so many locals here are younger than I am.  I feel like I am all by my lonesome.  I don't mind hanging out with someone younger, especially those who are into Disney, but you gotta find them first.  But don't get me wrong, I think it is awesome that so many younger people are into Disney.  I am always afraid that the magic will wear off for them.



I feel for ya...try being a single 64 year old male, if you think it is difficult for you. Also, I stopped being a Brad Pitt look alike quite a while ago. (just about at birth actually)


----------



## pookybean

Hello,  Ive been looking around at the posts but was a little nervous to jump into the single social thread.

im 34 single female in philly.  it is VERY hard to find a guy who loves (i would accepts likes or tolerates!) disney. 

i go with my kids at least once a year and have had one solo trip and one adult only trip.

anyone close to philly???


----------



## EvoldicA

33/M/FL Tampa Bay Florida ... Never Married.. No Kids.. No Drama.. As far as Disney it's a somewhat new thing to me but I love theme parks and fireworks so it fits.   I've got an AP so I frequently visit the parks, and I'm pretty much always willing to hang out there.  

~B


----------



## Stupeo

maybe its time for a thread single guys looking for a princess

we can post our pictures and if your interested then contact us


----------



## NJDiva

Stupeo said:


> maybe its time for a thread single guys looking for a princess
> 
> we can post our pictures and if your interested then contact us



I think that would be a wonderful idea!!


----------



## pookybean

Stupeo said:


> maybe its time for a thread single guys looking for a princess
> 
> we can post our pictures and if your interested then contact us



That sounds great!


----------



## billdob62

Maybe there should be a dating sub-forum on here. Seems like one can make new friends and perhaps more.


----------



## scauzilloc1121

I am up for a single guys thread.  Someone start it and see what happens.  I am sure there are a lot of fun Disney loving women out there looking for great guys that love Disney.


----------



## JMR859

Count me in!!!


----------



## goofy_joe

I'm also 29 / Male / New England / never married / no kids / no drama.  I have an AP and usually go twice yearly, about March and October (both Epcot festivals).

Most of the time I spend at WDW is playing golf, but I do love the parks, particularly Epcot.  I'm interested in "how things are done", and I've taken Keys to the Kingdom and UnDISCOVERED Future World.  While the attractions are great, a lot of the time I spend appreciating the level of detail that went into everything, and looking for things I haven't noticed before (like Push, the talking trash can in Tomorrowland).

I do admit that I don't know nearly as much about Disney movies and media as other Disney fans, but I enjoy the overall Disney experience and the level of service my family and I experience when we visit.


----------



## Carrieannew

Happily single here! 32/f CT

I have two children. My daughter will be 14 this month and my son just turned 2.


----------



## PebblesMK

Count me in on this thread. I'm a 30 year old female from Wisconsin. I have an 11 year old daughter. I love Disney because it's so carefree and the people watching is amazing there. With that said, I've only been there 5 times and three of those times I barely remember. I think I should probably go a few more times to make up for the lost memories.


----------



## DFD

goofy_joe said:


> I'm also 29 / Male / New England / never married / no kids / no drama
> 
> October 2012





Carrieannew said:


> Happily single here! 32/f CT



HELLO.... goofy_joe meet Carrieannew... Carrieannew meet goofy_joe...

goofy_joe am personally inviting you to join us on Oct. 1st at Via Napoli for lunch at 11:30AM...  so far got 14 peeps booked... I will gladly give up my chair for you for this meet^ to happen... 

just sayin....

PS: we were just in Worcester this past weekend... wish I had check DIS sooner... boohooo!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

DFD said:


> HELLO.... goofy_joe meet Carrieannew... Carrieannew meet goofy_joe...
> 
> goofy_joe am personally inviting you to join us on Oct. 1st at Via Napoli for lunch at 11:30AM...  so far got 14 peeps booked... I will gladly give up my chair for you for this meet^ to happen...
> 
> just sayin....
> 
> PS: we were just in Worcester this past weekend... wish I had check DIS sooner... boohooo!!!



Oh brother


----------



## DFD

Carrieannew said:


> Oh brother



well.... pssst goofy_joe


----------



## goofy_joe

Wow!  I haven't even been posting on here for very long and already I feel welcome 

How'd you manage to snag a reservation on Epcot's 30th Anniversary?  It just happens to be my favorite park as well.

I'll have to see what's planned with my folks while I'm down there.  My dad and I are often on the golf course in the morning, but we usually take a few mornings "off".  (We've tried playing daily, and by the end we could barely even lift our clubs up.  But my dad hit a hole-in-one on the last day, which made it all OK.)


----------



## goofy_joe

DFD said:


> PS: we were just in Worcester this past weekend... wish I had check DIS sooner... boohooo!!!



Nice!  I live and work in Boston.  I went to a friend's wedding out in Worcester last October (the day after returning from a Disney trip, incidentally).  I don't get out there very often, since it's 40 miles away, but there are some nice places like Armsby Abbey (beer bar) and the park where the wedding was.

I sure am glad I spoke up here!


----------



## canopynut66

CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> I'm single and a lover of Disney






Single and addicted to WDW


----------



## DFD

Carrieannew said:


> Oh brother





goofy_joe said:


> Nice!  I live and work in Boston.  I went to a friend's wedding out in Worcester last October (the day after returning from a Disney trip, incidentally).  I don't get out there very often, since it's 40 miles away, but there are some nice places like Armsby Abbey (beer bar) and the park where the wedding was.
> 
> I sure am glad I spoke up here!


Carrieannew is adjacent to to Worcester... the one who got married last weekend is a  closed friend....

Maybe we can plan a Chinatown meet or a floating swan meet  in Boston!  Soon as the weather gets nicer...  The groom works in Boston and that's how I get around ... I fly in at Logan.... take the silver line to South Station leave my bags at his office and galavant till 4PM when he is ready to go we take the commuter train to Grafton!!!  Yeah!!!!  




goofy_joe said:


> Wow!  I haven't even been posting on here for very long and already I feel welcome
> 
> How'd you manage to snag a reservation on Epcot's 30th Anniversary?  It just happens to be my favorite park as well.
> 
> I'll have to see what's planned with my folks while I'm down there.  My dad and I are often on the golf course in the morning, but we usually take a few mornings "off".  (We've tried playing daily, and by the end we could barely even lift our clubs up.  But my dad hit a hole-in-one on the last day, which made it all OK.)



not bad in getting a ressie maybe because we did it at the 180 mark...  as I said.. I will give up my sit if you come join (and get to meet Carrie  ) us at Via Napoli !!!!


----------



## Indianadisneyfan

You can count me into the single group. I'm a 43 yrs young  with no kids and love Disney.  I'll be there September 23-28 if there's any singles there at the same time. I'm staying at POP.


----------



## Carrieannew

DFD said:


> Carrieannew is adjacent to to Worcester... the one who got married last weekend is a  closed friend....
> 
> Maybe we can plan a Chinatown meet or a floating swan meet  in Boston!  Soon as the weather gets nicer...  The groom works in Boston and that's how I get around ... I fly in at Logan.... take the silver line to South Station leave my bags at his office and galavant till 4PM when he is ready to go we take the commuter train to Grafton!!!  Yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not bad in getting a ressie maybe because we did it at the 180 mark...  as I said.. I will give up my sit if you come join (and get to meet Carrie  ) us at Via Napoli !!!!



FD I'm going to roll my eyes at you in a moment! 

I'm not even sure I remember agreeing to that meal! My seat is most likely open


----------



## DFD

Indianadisneyfan said:


> You can count me into the single group. I'm a 43 yrs young  with no kids and love Disney.  I'll be there September 23-28 if there's any singles there at the same time. I'm staying at POP.


well then it will be an MCO Meet...  LoL some of us get in on the 28th


----------



## DFD

Carrieannew said:


> FD I'm going to roll my eyes at you in a moment!
> 
> I'm not even sure I remember agreeing to that meal! My seat is most likely open



hello....


----------



## lthiesfeld07

23 year old single here!
I live in IL, and am actively searching for jobs in Orlando.
I'm looking to meet new people


----------



## DisneyWorldTraveller

I'm single and I'm 33.... Arrrh that doesn't sound great. U have to bear with me it's my 33rd birthday today. I've spent it with family in the beautiful Queensland Australia, so I count myself (and my kids) extremely lucky. I see there's been some 23 and 43 year olds repond so I'm midway. 

Also I will be in WDW all the way from Melbourne Australia from September 20th till October 4th.


----------



## Indianadisneyfan

DisneyWorldTraveller said:


> I'm single and I'm 33.... Arrrh that doesn't sound great. U have to bear with me it's my 33rd birthday today. I've spent it with family in the beautiful Queensland Australia, so I count myself (and my kids) extremely lucky. I see there's been some 23 and 43 year olds repond so I'm midway.
> 
> Also I will be in WDW all the way from Melbourne Australia from September 20th till October 4th.



Well happy birthday   where are you staying at?  I'm staying at POP Century.


----------



## NJDiva

DisneyWorldTraveller said:


> I'm single and I'm 33.... Arrrh that doesn't sound great. U have to bear with me it's my 33rd birthday today. I've spent it with family in the beautiful Queensland Australia, so I count myself (and my kids) extremely lucky. I see there's been some 23 and 43 year olds repond so I'm midway.
> 
> Also I will be in WDW all the way from Melbourne Australia from September 20th till October 4th.



Happy birthday ...my birthday was 4 days ago so I know how you feel....it will be fine


----------



## wdwgirl03

A lot of people have been talking about Boston on this thread-my dad, sister, and I might be going to Boston over the summer for a short vacation.  I've never been there so if we do go it should be fun! 



PebblesMK said:


> Count me in on this thread. I'm a 30 year old female from Wisconsin. I have an 11 year old daughter. I love Disney because it's so carefree and the people watching is amazing there. With that said, I've only been there 5 times and three of those times I barely remember. I think I should probably go a few more times to make up for the lost memories.



Hi to another fellow Wisconsinite!   I think you should go a few more times.


----------



## Gina

Another single wannabe-princess here, 45 and addicted to Disney like so many others.   Also a single mom to a pretty dang awesome 16 year old. 

So many people single people here -- are all y'all on DisDates??? I am -- user name "crazy4disney." Awesome site -- just needs more Texas guys.


----------



## michigan nurse

single, F, will be there sept. 17-24 staying at ASMU


----------



## goofy_joe

Wow, there are a lot of people apparently going in October.  Is it because of F&W?  I have had some great times over the past few years there, and I am sure I will run into some of you while I'm at WDW.

I am actually flying in on Friday 9/28 as well, so it might as well be an MCO meet.  Is there a T-shirt or something to wear so maybe we can spot each other on the plane on the way down?


----------



## goofy_joe

wdwgirl03 said:


> A lot of people have been talking about Boston on this thread-my dad, sister, and I might be going to Boston over the summer for a short vacation.  I've never been there so if we do go it should be fun!



Happy to answer any Boston-related tourism questions for you if you've got 'em


----------



## Ilivetogo

Hello everyone!! In case you weren't aware there's a Disney dating site ....
*www.DisDates.com*
.


----------



## kingdom74

I am a single man who loves everything Disney.


----------



## tinker~bell

Ilivetogo said:


> Hello everyone!! In case you weren't aware there's a Disney dating site ....
> *www.DisDates.com*
> .



Some of us have tried that and had no luck


----------



## tinkerbell87512

25 year old single female here! I live in New Hamspshire and been to WDW many times solo since my friends just don't seem to understand my love for Disney. Hoping to find my prince charming.


----------



## SenecaWolf

I'm 36, single, 2 kids 14 and 16.  Recently just had my first trip to WDW and am officially addicted (Been in love with Mickey forever though)!!!  Second trip already planned for next year and seriously considering doing some house/condo hunting when I'm down there   With my kids off to college in a few years it's time to start planning where I want to be 

My interests are walks on the beach (Martinique Beach at CBR preferably), unlimited desserts under fireworks and learning new things (like Spaceship Earth has 11,324 triangles on it)


----------



## Ilivetogo

tinker~bell said:


> Some of us have tried that and had no luck



So far, I'm in the same boat.  No luck.  (Actually, only one within driving distance from me - and not what I'd call "close".) sigh
.


----------



## KingK12

Well just recently I found myself in this boat so HELLO!!!


----------



## CamoMama

SenecaWolf said:


> I'm 36, single, 2 kids 14 and 16.  Recently just had my first trip to WDW and am officially addicted (Been in love with Mickey forever though)!!!  Second trip already planned for next year and seriously considering doing some house/condo hunting when I'm down there   With my kids off to college in a few years it's time to start planning where I want to be
> 
> My interests are walks on the beach (Martinique Beach at CBR preferably), unlimited desserts under fireworks and learning new things (like Spaceship Earth has 11,324 triangles on it)



Wow, we're almost the same person! I'm 36, have two teenagers (16 and 15, youngest turned 15 in March) and have been considering relocating to southern California in order to be near a Disney park once they graduate. Funny! (Oh, and I also love walks along the beach at CBR)


----------



## DisneyLady56

Hello Singles...single female...55...and I love Disney World!!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

canopynut66 said:


> Single and addicted to WDW



Never a bad thing 
I see your from Indiana, I was born there


----------



## 3PrinceMom

37y/o single mom will be at WDW 5/30-6/3, last minute trip not meant to correspond with the happenings in the area. 9/16 -9/30...and the next is TBD. Anyone want to meet up?


----------



## countrygrl4

I'm single (hate saying that) and 23 (24 in july). Going back to the world fo my second trip ever and first ever solo trip!!


----------



## tellemarie

I don't mind being single actually...but it never hurts to say hi!

I'm a 24 year old female that resides in NC. I get to WDW as much as possible but my number of upcoming trips is slowly dwindling since I'm in the process of getting a passport


----------



## DCTooTall

I've seriously been slacking on my DIS....    

  technically single here.... although currently seeing someone so not really available at the moment.  




stitch1986 said:


> I am single too, 26/f I live 15 min from disney and go as often as possible  just moved out here 3 months ago and man it is hard to meet new ppl who love disney



   I still say you need to start hitting on all those College Program Guys.   maybe even some of the International ones around the World Showcase?   If you need help,  Just invite them to my next tour.


...and we're Walking... and walking....








NJDiva said:


> ok I had to chime in here for a sec...
> first, you guys fall into the catagory of "good catch" to several women on this board...as you can tell, there are a lot of princesses out there looking for a prince, even if it's just to hang out with. we all are looking for "the guy" that enjoys Disney as much as we do.
> Second, you have come to the right place to find women who love all things Disney. there are several threads that have sparked some prince/princess meetings and fun times.
> if you would like to meet some more of us, there's a group called the singles social club that will afford you some interesting conversations with all types of singles, far and near.
> Good luck guys, I have a feeling you all will find someone that will share your love of the Mouse....and sports as well!!







pookybean said:


> Hello,  Ive been looking around at the posts but was a little nervous to jump into the single social thread.
> 
> im 34 single female in philly.  it is VERY hard to find a guy who loves (i would accepts likes or tolerates!) disney.
> 
> i go with my kids at least once a year and have had one solo trip and one adult only trip.
> 
> anyone close to philly???



Don't be afraid of the Singles Social Club.... We don't Bite.....hard.....unless you ask nicely.   


As it is...  It's looking like the Singles Social Club group is planning a meet this summer at Hershey Park around July 21st.   Anyone and Everyone is welcome to join us if you want.

 (We are also planning a meet at WDW on Oct 13th.)


----------



## bellanotte10

24 and single here! Woo!


----------



## chinarider

Oh noo.... sounds like I'm a senior here.... 52 year old ( I'm not as young as I act)" tired of being " single mom ( daughter is 17).  Going on first trip in 6 years to WDW and then on to the Fantasy for 7 days.  This will be our 5th Disney cruise but, last time my daughter had just finished elementary school.  We get out to Disneyland every year or so but, prefer Florida more.  Trouble meeting people at this stage of my life and would love to find someone that shares the Love of all things Mickey as well.


----------



## shannon1219

Single as well. I'm  a 36 year old female. I too am on disdates.com


----------



## wereallwet

I'm single, too! I'm 24, male. I'll probably be in WDW later this year. I want to go down for a Disney Institute class.


----------



## MICKEY88

54 year old single male, just thought I'd introduce myself so chinarider, can feel like one of the youngins.


----------



## Birdman1511

hey checking in...im single too and looking for my Disney princess! 26/m Orlando, FL here


----------



## 15isto2

38 Single Male form the UK here


----------



## NJDiva

Birdman1511 said:


> hey checking in...im single too and looking for my Disney princess! 26/m Orlando, FL here



well hey buddy!!  nice to see you're still around...


----------



## kmb584

I'm a singleton as well!  28-years-old, full time mom, full time nurse, full time Disney fanatic -- and living in the land of Pennsylvania.


----------



## shannon1219

Single as well.


_Posted  from  Disboards.com App for Android_


----------



## hurricane2017

Introducing myself here. 25 year old guy from NY. Just came back from a trip last week with my friend K8. Bought my first AP and looking to try and get back sometime this summer.


----------



## Sfmarine

26/m


----------



## xDisneyAngelx

I am single also. I also looking to find someone who loves Disney World as much as me. I also want to find someone who I have an awesome chemistry with  If you would like to chat feel free to send me a message xoxox


----------



## spartankid34

single here as well 23yo female...deprived of Disney as a child  have a newfound love of it! I love planning trips, even if I don't get to take these trips  although I'd love to visit more often!


----------



## PALionKingfan

single male.  31.  i thought meeting a good girl who loves Disney as much as i do would be easier.


_Posted from  DISboards.com  App  for Android_


----------



## bellanotte10

spartankid34 said:


> single here as well 23yo female...deprived of Disney as a child  have a newfound love of it! I love planning trips, even if I don't get to take these trips  although I'd love to visit more often!



hi somewhat close neighbor!!!! I know what you mean about planning! Too bad we don't live closer! I love planning things!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Im single 29 M living in NJ and am a huge Disney fan.  If u wanna chat with me please PM me


----------



## caroli

I'm also single... but I live in the other end of the American Continent!!!


----------



## sexyravenfan

Single here 25 F


----------



## ArielseekingEric

Have to chime in too...single 40 yo female in the Boston area who loves Disney.  Can't wait to get back.  No trip planned as the one last year got cancelled.. Boo!!!  Maybe this fall.


----------



## forever a child

Single, 44yo, Christian.  Just moved from KY back to MI.  I am not interested in relationships....but I am interested in finding others who love visiting WDW as much as I do.  Planning a trip at end of 2012 or early 2013 w/my DD who will be a freshman in college this fall.  Lastly, I want to be a pirate!


----------



## pinkelephants

.


----------



## nowater

Single here,  24/m   .. New Hampshire
Find me on facebook if you'd like, just say your from here..   http://www.facebook.com/RichardAhammondjr


----------



## fedexflyboy

Single Fedex pilot here...........


----------



## MinnesotaBlonde

27 year old female


----------



## cknguyen617

I'm single... and looking for my Disney prince  

28 female in SoCal. ... well, 29 this Sunday :/

... I'll be doing part of my birthday celebration on Friday at the Carsland opening!!

I can't seem to find single guys in SoCal who love Disney as much as me


----------



## cknguyen617

Birdman1511 said:


> hey checking in...im single too and looking for my Disney princess! 26/m Orlando, FL here



Too bad you don't live in SoCal! You're cute!! I love going to Disney!


----------



## sPaRkLeSpAz

Heyy, I'm single.    I'm 24 and live in Georgia.


----------



## CordellMB09

Wow! My mind is a little bit blown at the moment, as I stumbled onto this board simply looking for insights on how best to spend my 7 weeks at Disney (I was recently "let go" by a certain institution that I will avoid naming and simply refer to as "Too big to fail") to try to get over the fact that the world is sometimes not a fair place. There I was, being accused of purposely structuring a synthetic collateralized debt instrument in order that it would fail so that I could bet against it, and the whole time Im thinking, "This is not real..." and it got me to thinking, what place is real? 

Disney. Thats whats real. Disneyworld is real! 

And so thats where I am heading just as soon as the civil suit is over. 

Much to my surprise, I never knew that there would be a place with beautiful and openminded women that were also going to Dsney and, even better, looking for a man to accompany them!

The world makes sense, after all!


----------



## ocean134

Single here too, folks.  34 year-old female.  I love all things Disney and need to go to the World at least once a year or I will lose my mind.  It's tough finding a good guy, let alone one who understands a good old fashioned Disney obsession.  LOL

P.S.  I live outsde of Baltimore, MD.  

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## ocean134

shannon1219 said:


> Single as well. I'm  a 36 year old female. I too am on disdates.com




I've never heard of Disdates.com.  I'm definitely checking this out.  Thanks!


----------



## gerbl

Single as well, I'm 25, and stuck in a dead end job in Cinnci...  It does pay pretty well, but I know my career will be over in 4-5 years


----------



## BustaStitch

Single, 36 yr old truck driver that the company wont even let me set a tire into Florida, so no mouse.

Chris


----------



## SenecaWolf

BustaStitch said:


> Single, 36 yr old truck driver that the company wont even let me set a tire into Florida, so no mouse.
> 
> Chris



That's outrageous!  Time to find a company that ships to Orlando


----------



## goofyernmost

I followed a flat bed semi, with plates from Quebec, Canada with two snowmobiles on the back into WDW.  Two things...snowmobiles in Florida? I could only guess that it was for Blizzard Beach...but why real snowmobiles? It's not like they are ever going to use them.  And two...what a deal. That guy got to drive from Quebec to Kissimmee with just two small items on a huge truck and probably dead head back.  What kind of gravy run is that?


----------



## SenecaWolf

Deadheading doesnt make money though right?

Talk about attention to detail!  Real snowmobiles at BB


----------



## disneypryncess

Wow! I've been out of this loop for a LONG time! Look at what I'm missing! hehe
I'm 37, never married, no kids, completely addicted to Disney (go at least once a year), from New Jersey and, of course, single!
Hi Everyone!!


----------



## BustaStitch

SenecaWolf said:


> That's outrageous!  Time to find a company that ships to Orlando



thats the problem not much comes out of FL. Most product that goes into FL is used in FL. 

I can get a load TOO Orlando, just nothing coming out of it.

Chris


----------



## BustaStitch

BustaStitch said:


> thats the problem not much comes out of FL. Most product that goes into FL is used in FL.
> 
> I can get a load TOO Orlando, just nothing coming out of it.
> 
> Chris



irony and fate love making me a TARGET.

Been driving for 4 years, never ever got to Florida, I make a joke about it, and TADA! as of sunday I'm here running TARGET loads for 2 weeks. 

Yes you can park a big rig at Downtown Disney for free.



The fun shopping will commence tomorrow morning.

Chris


----------



## MndyKaye

Single here too, but I'm as old as dirt. lol 55  If anyone is interested we have a disney singles page on Facebook, all ages and from all over the US.  We meet up at WDW sometimes.  I've made some life long friends there.  Come join us.  Just do a search on Disney Singles.


----------



## OregonGirl

You guys are all so cute! 

I started this thread years ago, and people still post to it: 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2411855

Maybe there's a connection to be made among all the profiles? 

Hugs to everyone!

- Carey

__________




FOLLOW MY PRE-TRIP REPORT!


----------



## SenecaWolf

BustaStitch said:


> irony and fate love making me a TARGET.
> 
> Been driving for 4 years, never ever got to Florida, I make a joke about it, and TADA! as of sunday I'm here running TARGET loads for 2 weeks.
> 
> Yes you can park a big rig at Downtown Disney for free.
> 
> 
> 
> The fun shopping will commence tomorrow morning.
> 
> Chris



That is awesome!  Have fun!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

BustaStitch said:


> irony and fate love making me a TARGET.
> 
> Been driving for 4 years, never ever got to Florida, I make a joke about it, and TADA! as of sunday I'm here running TARGET loads for 2 weeks.
> 
> Yes you can park a big rig at Downtown Disney for free.
> 
> 
> 
> The fun shopping will commence tomorrow morning.
> 
> Chris



Hi, neighbor!  I'm in Norman!  I don't see too many Okies on the boards, so I always have to say hi.


----------



## BoardWalkBelle

Single, never married, no kids..and a CM at WDW!


----------



## kgibbler20

31/F/Ocala... never married... no kids... AP's to WDW, Universal, and Sea World.... When we going to the parks??


----------



## njfbcoach

disneypryncess said:


> Wow! I've been out of this loop for a LONG time! Look at what I'm missing! hehe
> I'm 37, never married, no kids, completely addicted to Disney (go at least once a year), from New Jersey and, of course, single!
> Hi Everyone!!



hey 36, love disney and am from jersey too.  I'm from bergen county how about you?


----------



## jillyb

Just separated from my STBXH a month ago and just getting started with supporting my attorney.  Not really ready for a new relationship but can use all the friends I can get.

I'm 51 years old with a 10 year old DD, a 33 year old DD and an 8 year old granddaughter.  Yeah...see what I mean!   I live in North Carolina.

Oh...and of course I love Walt Disney World!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Another single guy, 52, who would very much like to find his Disney Princess.  The problem has been either not enough single Disney Princesses my age or we don't live close enough to establish a dating relationship, let alone something more long term.  And as I read all of these postings I see the same challenge exists even for the 20- and 30-somethings.  

Hopefully some of us will find a way to overcome age and distance.


----------



## SnowWhite35

Single and new here....35/F living in Florida. Around 3 hours away from WDW.


----------



## Suelala

Part of the over 50 crowd...56, but I act like 16, immaturity is underrated. I love Disney, and now that I am single, there's no one one to drag, umm, I mean take to Disney. Most men near my age are stuck in their recliners.  Would love to have someone with the same Disney infatuation that I have. Disney is more fun with someone to share it with. May not find my Disney dream man, but it would be great to meet up with someone just  to enjoy the happiest place on earth from time to time!


----------



## slickback

I'm single and absolutely loving it. 

There is no better way to meet people and make yourself available for fun stuff. Though I'm looking for mrs right, I'm in no rush to tie any knots. 

life is short and needs to be lived. wdw is a great place to do such things


----------



## Suelala

Hey, I just found the over 50 singles page, and I am headed over there.


----------



## ZoeisMommy

Single, Texas born and raised female, 24 (25 in July) and mommy to one already Disney addicted princess. Have a love for everything Disney and being raised in Texas ...football is in my blood. So there it is a Disney loving football watching princess


----------



## disneypryncess

njfbcoach said:


> hey 36, love disney and am from jersey too.  I'm from bergen county how about you?



Hey Coach!
I'm from Bergen County, too!!! I live right by Garden State Plaza.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

I am 29m single from NJ and I love Disney.  If any females wanna chat contact me here or send me a private message here


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

I am a former single here now living in Horsham Pa but I have a single brother who is 33 and good looking and works at a hospital.


----------



## ashper99

50 yo male divorced with a beautiful 12 year old DD.  I actually plan to solo DL & DCA on the 4th and 5th of next month before our big trip in a few weeks.


----------



## jillyb

ashper99 said:


> 50 yo male divorced with a beautiful 12 year old DD.  I actually plan to solo DL & DCA on the 4th and 5th of next month before our big trip in a few weeks.



That sounds like a great trip!


----------



## xDisneyAngelx

Just a cute single 22 year old soon to be 23 Disney fanatic looking for her prince charming


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Fun Loving 35/F Disney, Hockey and NASCAR nut here in central PA.


----------



## Paendrag

39 (soon to be 40) yr old that loves Disney and Star Wars.  My head explodes during Star Wars Weekends; best of both worlds!

Just got back from a Disney trip with my two youngest and two of their friends, and will be making a trip in October with two friends of mine who are married.  So, I have a feeling I will be spending a decent amount of time alone.  Yep, that's me, the proverbial third wheel...

Would love to meet someone that I really connect with; especially, if they enjoy Disney as much as, or more than, I do.


----------



## ZoeisMommy

Paendrag said:


> 39 (soon to be 40) yr old that loves Disney and Star Wars.  *My head explodes during Star Wars Weekends*; best of both worlds!




By far the best weekends!!!


----------



## Gina

DisneydaveCT said:


> Another single guy, 52, who would very much like to find his Disney Princess.  The problem has been either not enough single Disney Princesses my age or we don't live close enough to establish a dating relationship, let alone something more long term.  And as I read all of these postings I see the same challenge exists even for the 20- and 30-somethings.
> 
> Hopefully some of us will find a way to overcome age and distance.





Princesses, if you're in Florida you need to contact this Prince. Seriously. And I say that with complete and utter jealousy towards you but the noblest of intentions, because he is a CATCH and deserves to be happy.


----------



## tabbytrekker

deleted...


----------



## goofyernmost

> Originally Posted by DisneydaveCT
> Another single guy, 52, who would very much like to find his Disney Princess. The problem has been either not enough single Disney Princesses my age or we don't live close enough to establish a dating relationship, let alone something more long term. And as I read all of these postings I see the same challenge exists even for the 20- and 30-somethings.
> 
> Hopefully some of us will find a way to overcome age and distance.



Sometimes Princes and Princesses are given a curse by evil witches and they resemble a common frog.  If you keep looking upward to find a Cinderella, Prince Charming or Snow White there is a good chance that you will miss the little frog in your own back yard.  

They come in all different shapes and sizes and it is hard to know when you are near one or not.  The best way to find out is get to know them and if they believe in Dreams coming true, love to laugh and find a way to enjoy life in spite of hardships...you may have found him/her!

Wouldn't it be awful if you missed out on finding them simply because you forgot to look down?


----------



## lthiesfeld07

Hi All!

Any twenty-something singles living in the Midwest? (Primarily Chicagoland)


----------



## goof4ever

45 and single with a DD9.  I went to Disney a few times when I was younger and also when I was married, but I became a "Disney addict" when I began taking my DD to Disney when she was 2.  I lived 45 minutes away from the magic, but 2 yrs ago I moved to TN for an internship and I can't wait until I am neighbors with Mickey again.  I would love to meet people that love Disney as much as I do.  My coworkers and friends think I am nuts, but it is who I am.  My next trip is July 19th!!!!


----------



## goof4ever

lthiesfeld07 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Any twenty-something singles living in the Midwest? (Primarily Chicagoland)


Where in Illinois?  I am originally from Aurora.  It has been about 6 years since I have been back to visit.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

29 M NJ Single and love Disney
Send me a PM if u wanna chat


----------



## lthiesfeld07

goof4ever said:
			
		

> Where in Illinois?  I am originally from Aurora.  It has been about 6 years since I have been back to visit.



I am in the south suburbs of Chicago. Peotone, IL. 
I've been to Aurora a couple times to shop at the outlets! Lol


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

25yr old single male here. Would LOVE to find a Disney loving Princess.


----------



## bettyann29

...


----------



## ocean134

Single 34/f (never married/no kids) who loves Disney!  Just got back from my trip and am already planning the next.  I live in MD and I admit, I just adopted a kitten.  I guess I will start planning my future as the crazy Disney/Cat lady.  LOL

Any good 30 something men out there?


----------



## megveg

hi theree.   Im Meghan from MA, 22 and in loveee with Disney. I've yet to find someone to share my love of the Mouse with. This Pirate Princess is waitingg!   I love hockey (GO BRUINS/KINGS), good food, movies and BTMRR. 

if you'd like to chat, send me a DM


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Am 29m single male who loves Disney.  Am looking for a female who loves Disney as much as me.  PM me if u wanna chat


----------



## SDS33

Boy, it's been a long time since I've been on here.  Life got in the way.
Going through a divorce, so almost officially single.  Long story short, hubby was caught cheating!  Had a trip planned prior to all this mess. Life goes on though right?  Im getting myself back on the horse as they say. I'm a 34 year old female


----------



## WDWCheryl

Hi All!  I'm a newly single, 31yr old female from NJ.  I'm looking forward to meeting new people and if I find a man that shares my love of Disney, that would be a huge plus!


----------



## magnyseb

I'm currently in Orlando for 2 weeks, from France. Would love to meet people to have a chat and share a few rides.
See you all!


----------



## brinbunny

Yup single!  33 with a teenage son.  Planning on doing our 1st WDW when he leaves school (2 summers from now)

Done DLP 2002, 2005, 2006, 2007 

Doing DLP again Aug 2012 and NYE 2012/3

Would love to meet more people.


----------



## flick

Hi,

I am new to the single community. Currently going through a divorce. I am a 42/F  no kids but I do have a dog and 3 cats. I am a DCL cast member so I am living the Disney Dream.  PM me if you want to chat.


----------



## flick

ashper99 said:


> 50 yo male divorced with a beautiful 12 year old DD.  I actually plan to solo DL & DCA on the 4th and 5th of next month before our big trip in a few weeks.



Is your cruise on the Disney Dream?


----------



## ashper99

flick said:
			
		

> Is your cruise on the Disney Dream?



Yes it is. My DD and I are cruising next Wednesday.


----------



## ludari

flick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the single community. Currently going through a divorce. I am a 42/F  no kids but I do have a dog and 3 cats. I am a DCL cast member so I am living the Disney Dream.  PM me if you want to chat.



Sorry to hear about your divorce but welcome to the group.  Are you near WDW or DLR?


----------



## flick

ludari said:


> Sorry to hear about your divorce but welcome to the group.  Are you near WDW or DLR?



Thank you for the kind words. After 22 years together it came as a shock. I work shoreside for Disney Cruise Line here in Celebration, FL. I LOVE my job!   I am excited to meet some like minded people who share my love (obsession) of Disney.


----------



## flick

ashper99 said:


> Yes it is. My DD and I are cruising next Wednesday.



Enjoy! The Disney Dream is a beautiful ship! Make sure you ride the Aquaduck with your DD. The ride is faster with two people in a raft. Also if you have the time make sure you both do the Midship Detective Agency. It is tons of fun and it will take you all over the ship. Can you tell I work for DCL?


----------



## ludari

flick said:


> Thank you for the kind words. After 22 years together it came as a shock. I work shoreside for Disney Cruise Line here in Celebration, FL. I LOVE my job!   I am excited to meet some like minded people who share my love (obsession) of Disney.





flick said:


> Enjoy! The Disney Dream is a beautiful ship! Make sure you ride the Aquaduck with your DD. The ride is faster with two people in a raft. Also if you have the time make sure you both do the Midship Detective Agency. It is tons of fun and it will take you all over the ship. Can you tell I work for DCL?



I love, love, love Disney Cruise Line.  It's my favorite Disney thing to do.  I've been on five Disney Cruises since September 2010 with two more scheduled.

I agree the Aquaduck and the Detective Agency is a must.  They have a three stories to choose from for the Detecitve Agency and I did them all when I was on the Fantasy.


----------



## flick

ludari said:


> I love, love, love Disney Cruise Line.  It's my favorite Disney thing to do.  I've been on five Disney Cruises since September 2010 with two more scheduled.
> 
> I agree the Aquaduck and the Detective Agency is a must.  They have a three stories to choose from for the Detecitve Agency and I did them all when I was on the Fantasy.



How did you like the Disney Fantasy? She is absolutely beautiful! The color scheme alone was to die for. I was on the week long preview cruise on March 8th. As soon as we walked on the ship we all stopped and took a deep breathe in and said "oooh, new ship smell" we also rolled on the atrium carpet really late at night because it was so new and plush. Even though the Disney Fantasy is exciting and new, the Disney Wonder will always be my favorite ship. I love, love, love that ship.


----------



## ashper99

flick said:
			
		

> Enjoy! The Disney Dream is a beautiful ship! Make sure you ride the Aquaduck with your DD. The ride is faster with two people in a raft. Also if you have the time make sure you both do the Midship Detective Agency. It is tons of fun and it will take you all over the ship. Can you tell I work for DCL?



Thanks. It's our first ever cruise and we are getting more anxious by the minute.


----------



## ludari

flick said:


> How did you like the Disney Fantasy? She is absolutely beautiful! The color scheme alone was to die for. I was on the week long preview cruise on March 8th. As soon as we walked on the ship we all stopped and took a deep breathe in and said "oooh, new ship smell" we also rolled on the atrium carpet really late at night because it was so new and plush. Even though the Disney Fantasy is exciting and new, the Disney Wonder will always be my favorite ship. I love, love, love that ship.



The Fantasy is absolutely amazing!  I was on the maiden voyage so I agree with your comment about the new ship smell plus I really liked the design and the layout of the ship.  I especially thought the atrium was breathtaking.  I also enjoyed the adult pool areas and found myself exploring them all.  My first Disney Cruise was on the Magic so that ship has special meaning for me but I've been on the Wonder the most. I haven't been on the Dream yet but I'm hoping December 2013.


----------



## goldstar97

I'm single...


----------



## SimbaChris

100% single as well...  Hoping to find a new lady friend that's as nuts about me as she is disney..


----------



## ZoeisMommy

SimbaChris said:
			
		

> 100% single as well...  Hoping to find a new lady friend that's as nuts about me as she is disney..



You have come to the right place then °o° glad your here


----------



## goldstar97

....Anyone in SoCal that loves to go to DLR???


----------



## katt789

Figured I may as well jump on in here too! Im a 23 year old female single disney lover with an annual pass (for both DLR & WDW!) I travel solo a lot and would love to arrange some possible dismeets!


----------



## holhal

I'm a singleton as well....35 and just moved to LA from Wisconsin and can't wait to get my first AP.  Would love to meet some other Disney enthusiasts to hang with at the parks!


----------



## EliS15

Single here! 

29 year old Prince from Washington state. Love everything Disney and wish I could be in the parks every chance I get.

Anyone else in the Washington area?


----------



## DisneyDork1969

Hi Everyone...42yo 'Disney Dork' here...from Chicago...I try to go to DL/WDW twice a year...my next WDW trip is Nov 11/26 for 5 days...celebrating my 43rd birthday by attending the Candlelight Processional on 11/29 with Neil Patrick Harris as the narrator...would be nice to have a Disney travel partner...FYI, I am Gay male...I was in a 15 year relationship, but things didn't work out after-all...NOT interested in new relationships, just lookin for common interest friends...Have A Magical Day!!!


----------



## disneypryncess

SimbaChris said:


> 100% single as well...  Hoping to find a new lady friend that's as nuts about me as she is disney..



That is a great way to put it! I love it!!!


----------



## jrae62

Single!


----------



## EeyoreJen

sexyravenfan said:


> Single here 25 F



Darn it - if only you were a guy!! lol 

34/f/Southern Maryland looking to move to Florida within a two year period...woohooo Disney Annual Passes here I come   Oh and I love Disney! 

Jen


----------



## EeyoreJen

SDS33 said:


> Boy, it's been a long time since I've been on here.  Life got in the way.
> Going through a divorce, so almost officially single.  Long story short, hubby was caught cheating!  Had a trip planned prior to all this mess. Life goes on though right?  Im getting myself back on the horse as they say. I'm a 34 year old female



So sorry to hear that!  Welcome to the world of single divorcees!  A trip to Disney is bound to make the whole thing look better


----------



## Suelala

I am a single from WA state...sorry, ELIS, I have a  daughter older than you! Ha,ha. If you are looking for a grandma to hang with, let me know, JK!
It would be great to find other singles to meet up with at WDW. Hard to find someone to go with, no one I know loves it quite like I do. I am going to try my first solo trip next year, unless I can rope...I mean entice...someone to go then. Taking my daughter in November. I took the grandkids, but didnt get to take her when she was young. Looking forward to our first mother/daughter trip. I hope everyone finds someone to go with, or at least meet up with for a few days.


----------



## AnnaTink

I am SO glad I found this thread! I knew I wasn't alone 

I was talking to work colleagues yestrerday about there having to be other single Disney lovers out there and was laughed at  

I'm 32, single, live in the UK and I love all things Disney - though maybe all the Disney loving princes are in the USA 

This thread has definitely made me smile


----------



## flick

SDS33 said:


> Boy, it's been a long time since I've been on here.  Life got in the way.
> Going through a divorce, so almost officially single.  Long story short, hubby was caught cheating!  Had a trip planned prior to all this mess. Life goes on though right?  Im getting myself back on the horse as they say. I'm a 34 year old female



Sorry to hear you are going through this also. I was married for 20 years to my soon to be ex and he left me for his older single mom girlfriend who has PTSD ( he suffers from it as well) I was beyond stunned to say the least. If you need someone to talk to PM me. 

Are you still going on your trip? You should go! 

Kim


----------



## SDS33

EeyoreJen said:


> So sorry to hear that!  Welcome to the world of single divorcees!  A trip to Disney is bound to make the whole thing look better



Thank You!  I actually cancelled the trip months ago, but who knows what the future holds..


----------



## SDS33

flick said:


> Sorry to hear you are going through this also. I was married for 20 years to my soon to be ex and he left me for his older single mom girlfriend who has PTSD ( he suffers from it as well) I was beyond stunned to say the least. If you need someone to talk to PM me.
> 
> Are you still going on your trip? You should go!
> 
> Kim



Thank You. I was married for almost 13 years.  He left me for a girl he works with who was also married.  Long story short, my dad had been her boss at one time and my brother also works with her, so I've heard all kinds of stories about her past, and this was not the first marriage she broke up and I'm sure it wont be her last.


----------



## goldstar97

ZoeisMommy said:


> By far the best weekends!!!



Star Wars weekends are fun...


----------



## goldstar97

AnnaTink said:


> I am SO glad I found this thread! I knew I wasn't alone
> 
> I was talking to work colleagues yestrerday about there having to be other single Disney lovers out there and was laughed at
> 
> I'm 32, single, live in the UK and I love all things Disney - though maybe all the Disney loving princes are in the USA
> 
> This thread has definitely made me smile



Hello and welcome...


----------



## goldstar97

flick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the single community. Currently going through a divorce. I am a 42/F  no kids but I do have a dog and 3 cats. I am a DCL cast member so I am living the Disney Dream.  PM me if you want to chat.



Is it a lot of fun to work there?


----------



## disneygal626

.


----------



## aurora61

I am single also.  I'd love to find someone that likes Disney as much as I do.


----------



## Flynn_Rider

AnnaTink said:


> I am SO glad I found this thread! I knew I wasn't alone
> 
> I was talking to work colleagues yestrerday about there having to be other single Disney lovers out there and was laughed at
> 
> I'm 32, single, live in the UK and I love all things Disney - though maybe all the Disney loving princes are in the USA
> 
> This thread has definitely made me smile



But all the best stuff is in the UK (Sherlock, Top Gear, Dr Who). And Disney Paris is a train or two away, right?


----------



## flick

goldstar97 said:


> Is it a lot of fun to work there?



I LOVE my job. My fellow CM's are incredible and I have a great leader, plus the perks are wonderful!


----------



## Cinderelley

Even us young'uns have trouble finding our Disney mate.  22f, central pa, and looking to find someone that loves Disney.


----------



## Dani C

Being single and loving Disney isn't a bad thing.  Could be married to someone that hates it and keeps me from my fun.  Thinking single really isn't so bad at all.


----------



## jrae62

I'm 34, single guy and Disney lover from way back! I live in Orlando and would love to meet people to go park hopping with. Let me know if anyone wants to meet up at the Parks!


----------



## ZoeisMommy

jrae62 said:
			
		

> I'm 34, single guy and Disney lover from way back! I live in Orlando and would love to meet people to go park hopping with. Let me know if anyone wants to meet up at the Parks!



Disney bound in November if your around...


----------



## ZoeisMommy

Cinderelley said:
			
		

> Even us young'uns have trouble finding our Disney mate.  22f, central pa, and looking to find someone that loves Disney.



Agreed!


----------



## kgibbler20

jrae62 said:


> I'm 34, single guy and Disney lover from way back! I live in Orlando and would love to meet people to go park hopping with. Let me know if anyone wants to meet up at the Parks!



Hey! I'm up in Ocala and go down at least once a month to Orlando to one of the parks.


----------



## jrae62

Send me a msg anytime, I'm always down for the dis! I apparently need to post more then I can pvt msg but I'll keep checking on here in the meantime to see who is headed to the parks!


----------



## black562

My only question is, who doesn't like Disney?  I'm a 39M and have loved Disney forever.  I can't wait to go back...only one more month!!!!


----------



## SenecaWolf

black562 said:


> My only question is, *who doesn't like Disney*?  I'm a 39M and have loved Disney forever.  I can't wait to go back...only one more month!!!!



Exactly!  

I'll be there  in a month too!  Paid off my room yesterday, got my ME packet in the mail today!  Woo hoo!


----------



## megan_in_pink

Hey, I am a little joining (better late then never)


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Welcome to the party. I suggest you also check out the Singles Social Club


----------



## black562

Yea I've been away from here for a while.  I'm going on the free dining in a few weeks.  I'm also doing the high tea at the garden view tea room at the grand floridian....if anyone hasn't tried it, very nice.


----------



## ZoeisMommy

black562 said:


> Yea I've been away from here for a while.  I'm going on the free dining in a few weeks.  I'm also doing the high tea at the garden view tea room at the grand floridian....if anyone hasn't tried it, very nice.



Well glad your back


----------



## SenecaWolf

black562 said:


> Yea I've been away from here for a while.  I'm going on the free dining in a few weeks.  I'm also doing the high tea at the garden view tea room at the grand floridian....if anyone hasn't tried it, very nice.



Wish I could, DS would straight up refuse lol.


----------



## Scottheartsdisney

Hi everyone. Recently single and making my first solo trip November 25- December 1st. Anyone else going to be there the sametime?


----------



## ZoeisMommy

Scottheartsdisney said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. Recently single and making my first solo trip November 25- December 1st. Anyone else going to be there the sametime?



Same timeline for me also.


----------



## kramer222

Newly single here, too. 30, male, Oregon. See ya around!


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

Single and ready to mingle with fellow disney royalty


----------



## bwaite01

holhal said:


> I'm a singleton as well....35 and just moved to LA from Wisconsin and can't wait to get my first AP.  Would love to meet some other Disney enthusiasts to hang with at the parks!


Hi, welcome to LA. I just recently moved to to So-Cal from the Midwest also.


----------



## ondori

34 year old single guy here. Going to WDW for my third annual trip September 21-27 with my best friend (also a singe 34 year old guy).

Trying to beat my record for the Tower of Terror. Rode it 26 times last year. It would be cool to meet someone who wants to try to beat it with me.


----------



## Sfmarine

I will be at the World November 12th-19th. Wouldn't mind meeting up with some DIS'ers...


----------



## ZoeisMommy

ondori said:
			
		

> 34 year old single guy here. Going to WDW for my third annual trip September 21-27 with my best friend (also a singe 34 year old guy).
> 
> Trying to beat my record for the Tower of Terror. Rode it 26 times last year. It would be cool to meet someone who wants to try to beat it with me.



Go in November and I will definitely help you! ToT is my favorite ride ♥


----------



## disneypryncess

That's pretty impressive!! I haven't even come close to that # (I think that most I ever rode it in a row was maybe 3 or 4,lol). But I'd be willing to try!!
It's one of my absolute favorites!
 





ondori said:


> 34 year old single guy here. Going to WDW for my third annual trip September 21-27 with my best friend (also a singe 34 year old guy).
> 
> Trying to beat my record for the Tower of Terror. Rode it 26 times last year. It would be cool to meet someone who wants to try to beat it with me.


----------



## Goofcoaster

33 m from sc, loves going to Disney


----------



## mich723

24 (Soon 25) Female here from Pennsylvania. Making my first trip to Disney World as a solo traveler. Haven't been to the parks in a good 15 years.


----------



## charliebrown

mich723 said:


> 24 (Soon 25) Female here from Pennsylvania. Making my first trip to Disney World as a solo traveler. Haven't been to the parks in a good 15 years.



Things sure have changed in 15 years.

When are you going?


----------



## mich723

charliebrown said:


> Things sure have changed in 15 years.
> 
> When are you going?



I know Animal Kingdom wasn't even there the last time I went. I remember Cinderella's Castle was decorated in the 25th anniversary cake design. That was my last trip there.

Anyway, I'm headed down August 24th to August 28th.


----------



## DCTooTall

charliebrown said:


> Things sure have changed in 15 years.
> 
> When are you going?



 And not always for the better.....  



mich723 said:


> I know Animal Kingdom wasn't even there the last time I went. I remember Cinderella's Castle was decorated in the 25th anniversary cake design. That was my last trip there.
> 
> Anyway, I'm headed down August 24th to August 28th.



  It'll be a shock for you when you go.   I remember how different things were 4 years ago when I made my first trip in over 10yrs.   It was almost scary how different things were.


----------



## cmon71

Hi all! Single M 41 from DE here. Heading to the World for my first solo trip Oct 26-Nov 3. Anyone going at that time? I'm a bit nervous but really looking forward to it!


----------



## SenecaWolf

cmon71 said:


> Hi all! Single M 41 from DE here. Heading to the World for my first solo trip Oct 26-Nov 3. Anyone going at that time? I'm a bit nervous but really looking forward to it!



I cant wait til I can do a solo trip!  I think after next years 2 week trip it just may be time for my solo trip LOL.


----------



## MedicGoofy

Single Disney loving fan here too!!!

32, single, from Niagara Falls CANADA

Would love to meet someone who is a Disney lover

Jenn


----------



## sexyravenfan

Single, 25, F, from PA. Can't wait to go to my first MNSSHP this year with my family!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

When are you going Raven?


----------



## sexyravenfan

10/4-10/13


----------



## DCTooTall

sexyravenfan said:


> 10/4-10/13



heh... You should try and extend your trip a day.  the Single Social Club is doing a Dismeet on the 13th.  (With a few other things possibly happening the day or 2 before)


----------



## Melindarella

That would be me  
Not sure how to do this - lol. Single, 42 and I currently live in Georgia. Daughter recently got married and just had a baby.......so until the little one is older any Disney trips I take will be solo! Kind of scary actually.......

Anyway - I've been on the board for a while, but never knew/paid attention that there was a singles board - but am glad that I found it


----------



## ppb1701

single 33/m  disney lover from Tennessee, stopping in next week while at SW celebration....plotting another trip but nothings finalized till boss approves the time off....


----------



## DFD

sexyravenfan said:


> 10/4-10/13



where are you staying.....


----------



## saturdaygirl

25 F from nc. i'm going to disney oct 21-24 with my best friend! she's married though and we're leaving her husband at home, lol

i would LOVE to have a disney loving boyf in my life


----------



## DisneyDork1969

jrae62 said:


> I'm 34, single guy and Disney lover from way back! I live in Orlando and would love to meet people to go park hopping with. Let me know if anyone wants to meet up at the Parks!



Hi There...I'll be in Orlando/WDW 11/24 to 12/01...spending 11/24 somewhere near Downtown Orlando so I can check out the night-life...then heading to WDW on 11/25...stayin at POP for the whole week...traveling solo for the 1st time, but I am meeting a few people here and there thru-out the week...I'm going to MVMCP on 11/27 & CLP on 11/29 (my B-Day!!!)...so if you are around that week, we could meet up for some park hopping!!!

John


----------



## DisneyDork1969

Scottheartsdisney said:


> Hi everyone. Recently single and making my first solo trip November 25- December 1st. Anyone else going to be there the same time?



I AM!!! Staying at POP all week...my 1st solo trip to WDW...where are you staying at?...have you planned out your week yet?...I have...I can send you my details and let's see if we can set up a meet up or hang out all week long...LOL!!!

John


----------



## DisneyDork1969

ondori said:


> 34 year old single guy here. Going to WDW for my third annual trip September 21-27 with my best friend (also a singe 34 year old guy).
> 
> Trying to beat my record for the Tower of Terror. Rode it 26 times last year. It would be cool to meet someone who wants to try to *beat it with me*.



I would be SO GAME for that...but I'm going in late November...(oh by the way, I would re-phrase your last sentence...unless you mean it...LOL!!!)

John


----------



## DisneyDork1969

cmon71 said:


> Hi all! Single M 41 from DE here. Heading to the World for my first solo trip Oct 26-Nov 3. Anyone going at that time? I'm a bit nervous but really looking forward to it!



Doing my 1st solo trip at the end on November for a week...I think you'll have no problem enjoying WDW on your own...make your plans, do what you want to do when you want to...eat whatever you want...have you been to WDW many times before with other people?...I think I've done over 20 trips to WDW in the past 15 years, so I know the parks pretty well...go and have a Good Time!!!

John


----------



## ZoeisMommy

DisneyDork1969 said:
			
		

> Hi There...I'll be in Orlando/WDW 11/24 to 12/01...spending 11/24 somewhere near Downtown Orlando so I can check out the night-life...then heading to WDW on 11/25...stayin at POP for the whole week...traveling solo for the 1st time, but I am meeting a few people here and there thru-out the week...I'm going to MVMCP on 11/27 & CLP on 11/29 (my B-Day!!!)...so if you are around that week, we could meet up for some park hopping!!!
> 
> John



You will be right across the bridge from us your whole stay  booked at AoA Nov. 25-Dec. 1...I hope you have a Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## DisneyDork1969

ZoeisMommy said:


> You will be right across the bridge from us your whole stay  booked at AoA Nov. 25-Dec. 1...I hope you have a Happy Birthday!!!



Thanks so much!!! I'm sure I will...I plan to walk over to AoA and visit...I wanna take a bunch of pics and videos of the new resort...!!!


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

Hi 30 year old single female in Clearwater FL. I love Disney and wish I could find a guy that loved it as much as I do LOL but for now I enjoy taking my kids and doing some solo trips


----------



## GrumpyGoofyFan

Hi, 

Single 28 yr old Male and 30 yr old Male from NY traveling Dec 30th to Jan 5th. Moderate Resort! Looking to meet a single female companion each to enjoy Disney Nightlife and ring in the New Year with! 2013! 

If 2 girl friends are going to be down there and we can meet up! Must be 21 + and Single..No drama...Just FUN!!!! 

I am the 28 yr old and I love Walt Disney World. I have been there 4 times 94 - 2005. It's been a while and I can't wait to see it again. I was originally going solo, but I extended the invite and I thought I would be laughed at. He has never been there and so he said yes. Will be a great time! 

Message me!


----------



## MaterializedHaunt

So I just returned home from my solo trip. Was lonely but fun at the same time. Saw alot of the resorts I have never been to. I didnt go in any parks. And I tried lots of new foods from the resorts. 

Anyways, I am going back down in a couple weeks 19-27 with family this time. But I wish I had someone to join me there. I have 2 MNSSHP tickets, one for me and one for my exgf, who obviously isnt going now because she doesnt deserve it anymore lol. I wish I had someone nice to fill the spot. My CM friend will be busy that night so I am stuck with extra ticket I think. Oh no! Please I have to cancel my Ploy Luau Ressie grrr. And I have extra 8day park hopper! Yikes this stinks lol.

Anyone else gunna be there during my trip? or a local?


----------



## ZoeisMommy

MaterializedHaunt said:
			
		

> So I just returned home from my solo trip. Was lonely but fun at the same time. Saw alot of the resorts I have never been to. I didnt go in any parks. And I tried lots of new foods from the resorts.
> 
> Anyways, I am going back down in a couple weeks 19-27 with family this time. But I wish I had someone to join me there. I have 2 MNSSHP tickets, one for me and one for my exgf, who obviously isnt going now because she doesnt deserve it anymore lol. I wish I had someone nice to fill the spot. My CM friend will be busy that night so I am stuck with extra ticket I think. Oh no! Please I have to cancel my Ploy Luau Ressie grrr. And I have extra 8day park hopper! Yikes this stinks lol.
> 
> Anyone else gunna be there during my trip? or a local?



Well your ex is clearly missing out!! Too bad I'm not going till November


----------



## ariellover3

Hi fellow Disney singles!!!!  I just wanted to say I think this thread is great. Hopefully to see some of u at a meet up or something. New Friends or a or a prince looking for a princess .


----------



## Sweetly

Just stopping by to say  38 yr old F from NY.  In the process of planning a trip for summer 2013.  Been to Disney many times, but never did a solo trip.


----------



## ellenct

Hi! Single 32/f/CT. Heading down in December with family. Can't wait for my next trip.


----------



## DCTooTall

MaterializedHaunt said:


> So I just returned home from my solo trip. Was lonely but fun at the same time. Saw alot of the resorts I have never been to. I didnt go in any parks. And I tried lots of new foods from the resorts.
> 
> Anyways, I am going back down in a couple weeks 19-27 with family this time. But I wish I had someone to join me there. I have 2 MNSSHP tickets, one for me and one for my exgf, who obviously isnt going now because she doesnt deserve it anymore lol. I wish I had someone nice to fill the spot. My CM friend will be busy that night so I am stuck with extra ticket I think. Oh no! Please I have to cancel my Ploy Luau Ressie grrr. And I have extra 8day park hopper! Yikes this stinks lol.
> 
> Anyone else gunna be there during my trip? or a local?



An extra park hopper isn't a bad thing.  if you don't use it,  you can just save it for your next trip as it won't expire until 14 days after the first use.

Even with the annual price increases,  the ticket will still be good in a year or more... or whenever you can make your next trip down.


----------



## DFD

DisneyDork1969 said:


> Hi There...I'll be in Orlando/WDW 11/24 to 12/01...spending 11/24 somewhere near Downtown Orlando so I can check out the night-life...then heading to WDW on 11/25...stayin at POP for the whole week...traveling solo for the 1st time, but I am meeting a few people here and there thru-out the week...I'm going to MVMCP on 11/27 & CLP on 11/29 (my B-Day!!!)...so if you are around that week, we could meet up for some park hopping!!!
> 
> John



going to miss for a couple of days... getting in on Dec. 4 to try the new BOG and see the opening of Fantasyland on Dec. 6 out on the 7th


----------



## GuysIWantACastle

...


----------



## disneyrunner79

Hi...32 year old guy here who loves Disney..haha. I'll be there in the next five months for the ToT 10 miler, the Wine and Dine 1/2 and the Disney Full! Anyone else running?


----------



## ariellover3

GuysIWantACastle said:


> Hi everyone!
> 27/single/female here, I'd love to make some new friends or even find my own Disney obsessed boyfriend! I found this thread although I'm not headed to Disney anytime soon I just thought I'd stop in.



HI!  I'm new here too   Love your avatar.  You like Ariel too?


----------



## GuysIWantACastle

...


----------



## atosh151

22 (almost 23!) year old female obsessed with everything Disney. I live in Wisconsin, but I can't stay away from Disney World or Florida and plan to move there as soon as I get that phone call! I work with kids for a living and that plays into the whole kid at heart thing.

I would love to talk if anyone wants to!

Angela


----------



## lisa2465

Hey everyone..single here also...hard to find a disney lover like myself...sngle female 47 y/o..and loves disney...will be in disney at the end of Nov..


----------



## nowater

25/male Nh here..


----------



## ZoeisMommy

25 and still single.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sometimes your Disney mate shows up in your own back yard. . .It happened for me.


----------



## Businessgypsy

nurse.darcy said:


> Sometimes your Disney mate shows up in your own back yard. . .It happened for me.


 Congrats, Darcy! Sorry I missed you last week. Against all odds, I'm also dating - a friend I knew 12 years ago in Oregon who looked me up while I was working in Amsterdam this spring. Doesn't have to be in your backyard at all. She's excited about joining in my WDW adventures, life is sweet. See you soon!


----------



## plutogappie

Hey there everyone
I'm a 40 year old single woman from the Netherlands. I am crazy about Disney and the parks. I'll be there by the end of the month for 14 days. I can't wait....


----------



## astrosgp

I'm a single 27/M from Jacksonville, FL who just got my first AP and needs to make up for my mostly Disney-less childhood.  I'm close enough for a day trip, but always up for longer!  I'll be heading there solo next weekend (9/28-29) for my first runDisney race (Happy Haunted 5K...in fact my first ever 5K) and checking out F&W for the first time, as well--already signed up for the mixology class!    Send me a message if you're interested in meeting up or chatting!


----------



## StarMoon

Hi guys!  27/f and single. Going down to WDW in Oct with some girl friends. Love disney, of course, and I'm a major dork. Looking for fun people and good conversation!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Hey astro! Fellow Jacksonville resident! Lol


----------



## bunnyfoo

disneyrunner79 said:


> Hi...32 year old guy here who loves Disney..haha. I'll be there in the next five months for the ToT 10 miler, the Wine and Dine 1/2 and the Disney Full! Anyone else running?



You should check out the WISH board... lots of runners there  

http://www.dis.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=109

I'm running Goofy in January. One year, I'll get to ToT - looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## PHLtoMCO

disneyrunner79 said:


> Hi...32 year old guy here who loves Disney..haha. I'll be there in the next five months for the ToT 10 miler, the Wine and Dine 1/2 and the Disney Full! Anyone else running?



I'm running it!


----------



## astrosgp

Hey Jags fan!  I've tried really hard to become a Jags fan since I've moved here, but their performance most of the time makes it so hard!

6 days to WDW!


----------



## IheartMickey

I'm single too, 27 years old and I live in WDW's backyard.. You would think it would be easier to find someone Disney obsessed but its not!


----------



## thumbalyna

IheartMickey said:


> I'm single too, 27 years old and I live in WDW's backyard.. You would think it would be easier to find someone Disney obsessed but its not!



it seems to me the reason its so hard is because us females out number the amount of disney obsessed guys.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

thumbalyna said:
			
		

> it seems to me the reason its so hard is because us females out number the amount of disney obsessed guys.



Lol. That is soooo true!


----------



## McDubbs

JMR859 said:


> It's harder than I thought to find someone who enjoys Disney...



Ain't that the truth! I am a 29yo single male annual passholder who is obsessed with Disney!


----------



## ZoeisMommy

thumbalyna said:
			
		

> it seems to me the reason its so hard is because us females out number the amount of disney obsessed guys.



Absolutely agree!!


----------



## ariellover3

nurse.darcy said:


> Sometimes your Disney mate shows up in your own back yard. . .It happened for me.



That's a beautiful thought . I'm happy for you!!!!


----------



## Mauldita

I am a soon to be divorced Disney obsessed nursing student.  I would love to meet some folks who share some of the same interests.
I am a 40 yo female living about 6 hours from WDW.  I have two boys who love disney and have been going for years.  I go to school full time pursuing my third career dream- to be an RN.  Favorite park is Epcot during F & W, but I loves me some good ole Magic Kingdom too!  I dream of being a nurse at the parks when I graduate.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Mauldita said:


> I am a soon to be divorced Disney obsessed nursing student.  I would love to meet some folks who share some of the same interests.
> I am a 40 yo female living about 6 hours from WDW.  I have two boys who love disney and have been going for years.  I go to school full time pursuing my third career dream- to be an RN.  Favorite park is Epcot during F & W, but I loves me some good ole Magic Kingdom too!  I dream of being a nurse at the parks when I graduate.



Great dream I want to be head of Disney Security one day.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

ZoeisMommy said:


> Absolutely agree!!



Just share one Disney obessed guy like the people do on that tv show.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I want to add to the Disney loving guys thing. It's VERY hard for a Disney loving guy to be "accepted" by "accepted" by a non-Disney loving female. While most non-Disney loving guys are cool with Disney loving women


----------



## IheartMickey

Non-Disney loving males are not accepted by me! If they can't see the magic, I don't know how I could be with them because its such a huge part of me.


----------



## JenGC

IheartMickey said:


> Non-Disney loving males are not accepted by me! If they can't see the magic, I don't know how I could be with them because its such a huge part of me.



I totally understand how you feel. How can you be with someone for the rest of your life that doesnt understand the love you have for Disney? I didnt think there were too many guys that were Disney fanatics though.

Hey! I'm Jen and I'm single (I feel like I am at an AA meeting).

I have been single since my husband died in a car wreck which was before my daughter was born 11 years yesterday. Wow has the time flown by. 

Anyway! A friend of mine suggested coming in here and introducing myself. HI!


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

JenGC said:


> I totally understand how you feel. How can you be with someone for the rest of your life that doesnt understand the love you have for Disney? I didnt think there were too many guys that were Disney fanatics though.
> 
> Hey! I'm Jen and I'm single (I feel like I am at an AA meeting).
> 
> I have been single since my husband died in a car wreck which was before my daughter was born 11 years yesterday. Wow has the time flown by.
> 
> Anyway! A friend of mine suggested coming in here and introducing myself. HI!



Sorry to hear that Jen


----------



## JenGC

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Sorry to hear that Jen



Thanks but it has worked out for the best. I am not the same woman I was 11 years ago thanks to God and all He has blessed me with  I have had a VERY full 11 years  I know my husband watches me from Heaven laughing at all of my mistakes


----------



## PrincessEmilyRuth

I'm a 24 Year Old female single law student from Virginia. I'm heading down for a solo trip to Disney October 10-16. This is my first solo trip, but I did do the college program so I'm used to spending time in the parks by myself. I'd still love to meet up with anyone though! It sometimes seems impossible to find people (especially guys) who love Disney as much as me.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Hey Ruth. Check out the Singles Social Club thread. We are having a meet up on Saturday the 13tg at EPCOT. Lots I people (singles and non singles) will be down there during your trip. I myself will e there 11th-15th


----------



## Lil Diz Girl

Hi Disney people...I'm new here.....and I'm a single lady.  Total Disney lover, moved my family to Orlando just to work here.  Hopefully not too old, ill be 48 in a couple of weeks, but still a kid at heart. Looking to make new friends and hopefully meet more than a friend one of these days.


----------



## Angebee

IheartMickey said:


> Non-Disney loving males are not accepted by me! If they can't see the magic, I don't know how I could be with them because its such a huge part of me.



Amen! 

Erm, more of a nervous lurker here, but I am single. 27, PA resident and more looking for like-minded friends than a romance at this point. The best of those come from being friends first anyway and can sometimes help improve you to the point of being ready for a full-blown relationship.


----------



## disneylandkitkat

recently single living in so cal.


----------



## lthiesfeld07

Hi everyone! 

I just got back from running in the Tower of Terror 10 Miler! 

I am single, almost 24 years old and am looking for a Disney fan for a guy! 

I've been to the world many times, and have met so many great people, but haven't met a single guy yet!

I live in the Chicago area and I am a third grade teacher. I love talking Disney to new friends! So, please message me if you'd like to chat!


----------



## tianna26

Me


----------



## cmrew

Ok this is an old post
*
Hope to meet many of you on my next trip!!  Shootin for Dec.

*


----------



## DFD

cmrew said:


> Hope to meet many of you on my next trip!!  *Shootin for Dec.*



who's shootin' for Dec'12 and when in Dec ???


----------



## cmrew

I'm thinking around the 10th of Dec..  I have so much to learn about how to post on here.  How do I reply to a particular quote and copy that quote in my reply.  

first trip 1976
2nd 2008 ASMusic 
3rd 2010 off property
4th Dec. 2010 CSR
5th 2011 AS Music
6th 2012 Pop Century


----------



## Trep72

Single dad, 40, living in Oklahoma City.

The kiddo and I are headed to The World this Wednesday thru the 22nd and going on our first Disney cruise March 16-21, 2013.


----------



## yarlin

Hi all !

 Joining the club, 26 / f

Greetings from Costa Rica,


----------



## Dave McCullough

Hey All,
42 (43 in December) single, no kids.
Just booked for December - Dec 6 - Holiday Inn Downtown Disney
Dec 7-11 Fort Wilderness Cabin
Dec 12-14 Random days driving in from Coast as friends will be at Disney
Before Dec 1-5 Random days driving in from Coast when beach weather is miserable.

The plan:
December 6 - Magic Kingdom + Mickeys Very Special Christmas
December 7 - EPCOT including night time extra magic hours
December 8 - Animal Kingdom - dont know evening yet
December 9 - Hollywood Studios including extra magic hours
December 10 - Magic Kingdom including extra magic hours & celebrating my 43rd birthday
December 11 - Dont know yet then drive back to beach


Back again from Dec.26-Jan 4 - Random Days driving in from coast but might do New Years.

Disney Trip History:

First Trip: 1981
Recent trips:
Dec. 2009 - Hilton Downtown
Dec. 2010 - Dolphin
Dec. 2011 - Holiday Inn Downtown & 1 night Dolphin
This year - see above


----------



## cmrew

I'm trying to decide where to stay on my next trip in Dec.  How is the Holiday Inn D.T.D.  Looks like you've stayed there before.  I have seen some great deals for the Swan and Dolphin Hotels on Bookit.com.  Decisions, decisions :


----------



## JenGC

DFD said:


> who's shootin' for Dec'12 and when in Dec ???



For some reason, I keep thinking my trip is in Dec. I think it is because I planned my cruise first which is Dec 1, and I did have the land planned after. Now I have moved it to before because the crowds are so much better so we are getting there the Sunday after Thanksgiving while the Thanksgiving crowd is going home! YAY!! 

I sooooo cant wait! Christmas in the World AND the seas!  Too much happiness! Is that possible?


----------



## BRER

I'm single 27/M from Miami, Fla.

Love the Disney races! Going to the Wine and Dine Half-Marathon on Nov. 10

Any single princesses? It's the place where dreams come true right....? Worth a shot.


----------



## cmrew

Lil Diz Girl said:


> Hi Disney people...I'm new here.....and I'm a single lady.  Total Disney lover, moved my family to Orlando just to work here.  Hopefully not too old, ill be 48 in a couple of weeks, but still a kid at heart. Looking to make new friends and hopefully meet more than a friend one of these days.



Hello and welcome!  Sound like my kind of friend!  Happy Birthday, mine was Sept. 15th.  What's your Disney trip history.

I'm new here too even though I joined over 2 years ago I kinda blew it off just way too busy.  Anyway here I am.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Single here too.  29m who loves Disney.  Last trip was May 2008 and it was first solo trip.  Saving and hoping to go again very soon.  I have that Disney itch. Im looking for a cute girl to talk to who loves Disney as much as me and is also single.  To contact me send me a private message here.  Ty


----------



## DFD

Dave McCullough said:


> Hey All,
> 42 (43 in December) single, no kids.
> Just booked for December - Dec 6 - Holiday Inn Downtown Disney
> Dec 7-11 Fort Wilderness Cabin
> Dec 12-14 Random days driving in from Coast as friends will be at Disney
> Before Dec 1-5 Random days driving in from Coast when beach weather is miserable.
> 
> The plan:
> December 6 - Magic Kingdom + Mickeys Very Special Christmas
> December 7 - EPCOT including night time extra magic hours
> December 8 - Animal Kingdom - dont know evening yet
> December 9 - Hollywood Studios including extra magic hours
> December 10 - Magic Kingdom including extra magic hours & celebrating my 43rd birthday
> December 11 - Dont know yet then drive back to beach
> 
> 
> Back again from Dec.26-Jan 4 - Random Days driving in from coast but might do New Years.
> 
> Disney Trip History:
> 
> First Trip: 1981
> Recent trips:
> Dec. 2009 - Hilton Downtown
> Dec. 2010 - Dolphin
> Dec. 2011 - Holiday Inn Downtown & 1 night Dolphin
> This year - see above



woohoooo shooting for Dec. 4th to 7th... not planned... BOG planned it for me... after booking ADRs for friends... I found I have one ADR left and nobody needed it so hey... I decided to plan my trip around it... BOG ADR on the Dec. 4th and since Fantasyland opens the 6th(did you just say it is a MVMCP night on the 6th ??? shoot have not check the calendar.... might have to tweak it then) what a perfect way to see it 1st hand... then back on the 27th for NYE!!!

Where do you plan to do NYE this year ????  last year I did DHS... debating if going back to DHS or EPCOT.....


----------



## NatureBoyChris

Hi,

Single here. I got divorced earlier in the year. I am 33 years old and live in Gwinnett County, GA. Looking for someone who loves Disney like I do.


----------



## ZoeisMommy

NatureBoyChris said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Single here. I got divorced earlier in the year. I am 33 years old and live in Gwinnett County, GA. Looking for someone who loves Disney like I do.



Welcome....and there are more than a few of us who like Disney. So glad you joined us ♥


----------



## sexyravenfan

Hi! 25F and single here! Just got back from the World and had a great time!


----------



## dudette

Hi everyone. So looking forward to meeting people and making new friends . I'm 25. Live in Orlando. Looking for an outgoing well built Prince


----------



## Trep72

dudette said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. So looking forward to meeting people and making new friends . I'm 25. Live in Orlando. Looking for an outgoing well built Prince



I'm in Orlando now!   We arrived today and are at Pop until Monday.


----------



## GrumpyGoofyFan

Hi, from NY! I'm going to be down in Florida Dec 30th - Jan 5th.  I am traveling with a friend. I love Walt Disney World! Can't wait to re visit and see all the new attractions and resorts.


----------



## JenGC

GrumpyGoofyFan said:


> Hi, from NY! I'm going to be down in Florida Dec 30th - Jan 5th.  I am traveling with a friend. I love Walt Disney World! Can't wait to re visit and see all the new attractions and resorts.



Hey there! I am going Nov 25th through Dec 8 (Dec 1-8 is going to be on a cruise). I am traveling with my daughter and Mom. It will be our first time during Christmas  I cant wait!  

How often do you get down to The World?


----------



## GrumpyGoofyFan

JenGC said:


> Hey there! I am going Nov 25th through Dec 8 (Dec 1-8 is going to be on a cruise). I am traveling with my daughter and Mom. It will be our first time during Christmas  I cant wait!
> 
> How often do you get down to The World?



Hey! This will be my 5th time going. Last time I was there was back in 11/07 and X-MAS is a blast in WDW!!!! I was going to go in October for my b-day, but Test Track is temporarily closed for refurbishment until Dec 6th. I asked a buddy of mine that has never been to Disney and he said he would be down to go. Moderate Resort, Water Park Fun and More Option and Park Hopper we included. I haven't seen all of Walt Disney World and I can't wait to explore and just enjoy WDW and ring in the new year! 

I've never done the cruise. I've always wanted to try it.


----------



## JenGC

GrumpyGoofyFan said:


> Hey! This will be my 5th time going. Last time I was there was back in 11/07 and X-MAS is a blast in WDW!!!! I was going to go in October for my b-day, but Test Track is temporarily closed for refurbishment until Dec 6th. I asked a buddy of mine that has never been to Disney and he said he would be down to go. Moderate Resort, Water Park Fun and More Option and Park Hopper we included. I haven't seen all of Walt Disney World and I can't wait to explore and just enjoy WDW and ring in the new year!
> 
> I've never done the cruise. I've always wanted to try it.



Oh my goodness! So you dont go very often at all LOL The last time I went, my daughter and I HAD to go to Star Wars Weekend. She had the BEST time meeting her favorite characters from the Clone Wars and the people that does the voices for them. I think I am going to do it again next year. 

I am so excited about WDW at Christmas.   There are just so many more things to do that just add to the amazing magic they have there. I can't imagine how crazy it is for New Years Eve. I think going on a cruise during that time would be awesome as well. I LOVE cruising! Well, I guess I do. I have only gone on Disney's. They are always ranked at the top of the cruise lines so why go anywhere else? You really should try the cruises. It still has the Disney feel, but so much different than the parks. I guess you could say it is the relaxing side of Disney? Cruising isnt for everyone but everyone should at least try it once! lol 

I hope you and your friend has a super time! Dont party TOO much! lol 

Jen


----------



## beatlesfan77

Greetings!  35 year old male from Phoenix, AZ who never outgrew the magic of Disney theme parks.  I'm a Disneyland AP holder who loves to go at least three or more times a year.  Never been married and have no children.  I go by myself all the time and feel like a kid in a candy store.  However someday I would love to share it with someone special.  My next visit will be November 6 to 8.  Very excited!


----------



## JenGC

beatlesfan77 said:


> Greetings!  35 year old male from Phoenix, AZ who never outgrew the magic of Disney theme parks.  I'm a Disneyland AP holder who loves to go at least three or more times a year.  Never been married and have no children.  I go by myself all the time and feel like a kid in a candy store.  However someday I would love to share it with someone special.  My next visit will be November 6 to 8.  Very excited!



Wow you are going for 2 days? How are you going to get it all in? I normally drive so I try to stay longer. Our cruise turned into a 2 week trip because I kept adding days lol you don't have very long either!

Have a great time! I'm missing you by a few weeks.


----------



## ZoeisMommy

JenGC said:
			
		

> Hey there! I am going Nov 25th through Dec 8 (Dec 1-8 is going to be on a cruise). I am traveling with my daughter and Mom. It will be our first time during Christmas  I cant wait!
> 
> How often do you get down to The World?



Us Two single Disney girls may have to grab a drink and say hello. I too will be there the 25th-2nd with my daughter  where are you staying?


----------



## beatlesfan77

JenGC said:


> Wow you are going for 2 days? How are you going to get it all in? I normally drive so I try to stay longer. Our cruise turned into a 2 week trip because I kept adding days lol you don't have very long either!
> 
> Have a great time! I'm missing you by a few weeks.



Thank you.  I really need a vacation right now.  Usually I fly out to CA which takes an hour.  Then I stay there three full days.  Plenty of time for everything.


----------



## JenGC

ZoeisMommy said:


> Us Two single Disney girls may have to grab a drink and say hello. I too will be there the 25th-2nd with my daughter  where are you staying?



Oh that would be fun! How old is your daughter? We are staying at Caribbean Beach. Where are you guys going? We only have 2 day park pass which we are doing Epcot and HS with and then the Christmas party on Tuesday. We figured from 4-midnight would be enough of Magic Kingdom. My daughter is 11 but loves kids of all ages and my Mom is going. Let me know if you would like to hook up somewhere!


----------



## JenGC

beatlesfan77 said:


> Thank you.  I really need a vacation right now.  Usually I fly out to CA which takes an hour.  Then I stay there three full days.  Plenty of time for everything.



Ohh so you are going to DisneyLand. I missed that LOL We are going to WDW which is our automatic go to place since I am in Nashville TN


----------



## ZoeisMommy

JenGC said:


> Oh that would be fun! How old is your daughter? We are staying at Caribbean Beach. Where are you guys going? We only have 2 day park pass which we are doing Epcot and HS with and then the Christmas party on Tuesday. We figured from 4-midnight would be enough of Magic Kingdom. My daughter is 11 but loves kids of all ages and my Mom is going. Let me know if you would like to hook up somewhere!




She is 2 1/2 (going on 6) lol. We are staying over at the AoA and we will be all over the parks


----------

